

A simple way to simulate Apple iOS7 iBeacon feature with two iOS6 devices - ljdk
http://blog.estimote.com/post/57087873876/a-simple-way-to-simulate-apple-ios7-ibeacon-feature

======
greggS
Wow, didn't know that is so simple. Can't wait to play with iBeacons and iOS
7.

~~~
aa0
I have to know, when is iBacon coming? iOS 8?

------
nsky
That's really useful feature to experiment with.

